# Europe headlights on US G30 coding ?



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hello, a friends bmw G30 had a front accident and they installed europian headlight on one side and the other side is original USA model headlight!

Can i code it to clear headlight sidemarker malfunction error as Eu one doesn’t have sidemarker it’s throwing error

or if i change both to Eu headlight what needs to be Fdl and vo coded ? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## toko (Sep 4, 2016)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Hello, a friends bmw G30 had a front accident and they installed europian headlight on one side and the other side is original USA model headlight!
> 
> Can i code it to clear headlight sidemarker malfunction error as Eu one doesn’t have sidemarker it’s throwing error
> 
> ...


Hi, did u figure it out?


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

toko said:


> Hi, did u figure it out?


No unfortunately didn’t get an answer on any forum


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Hello, a friends bmw G30 had a front accident and they installed europian headlight on one side and the other side is original USA model headlight!
> 
> Can i code it to clear headlight sidemarker malfunction error as Eu one doesn’t have sidemarker it’s throwing error
> 
> ...


Yes, no problem.
Change typschlussel to ECE and VO Code the FLM modules


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

kubax86 said:


> Yes, no problem.
> Change typschlussel to ECE and VO Code the FLM modules


Thank you for the help, can i VO code only one side ( 43FLM only for example ) will it be a problem for the car? Because one side is still original US market light.


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

No problem, and yes you can.


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

kubax86 said:


> No problem, and yes you can.


Sorry for inconvenience, do i need an esys launcher for VO coding or i should use esys 3.30 without launcher on G30 ?


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Sorry for inconvenience, do i need an esys launcher for VO coding or i should use esys 3.30 without launcher on G30 ?


VO coding doesn't require Launcher. You can safely use any E-Sys (including newest one)


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

kubax86 said:


> VO coding doesn't require Launcher. You can safely use any E-Sys (including newest one)


Hello sir, haven’t done vo coding before mostly fdl coding so just wanted to be sure what vo coding method should i use, i find the method below and some have additional step to go to vcm tab and write FA FP is this step needed ?

Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## paakwesia (7 mo ago)

Can you do this with bimmercode? I ran into the same issue.


----------



## paakwesia (7 mo ago)

So I have a 


Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Hello, a friends bmw G30 had a front accident and they installed europian headlight on one side and the other side is original USA model headlight!
> 
> Can i code it to clear headlight sidemarker malfunction error as Eu one doesn’t have sidemarker it’s throwing error
> 
> ...


Did you have to cut and splice one of your headlight modules. because I realized that the connecter on the US headlight was different. So I had someone try doing this coding and the headlight worked for a hour or two and now I have 3 malfunction warnings and i noticed that my headlight sometimes does not come on. I am not sure what to do so I just purchased the cable and downloaded the e-sys software so I am going to take a chance at re doing it again.


----------



## paakwesia (7 mo ago)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Hello sir, haven’t done vo coding before mostly fdl coding so just wanted to be sure what vo coding method should i use, i find the method below and some have additional step to go to vcm tab and write FA FP is this step needed ?
> 
> Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.



So I downloaded the E-Sys software and have everything for it but I noticed that it does not have the G series as an option to code. Are you guys using a different version if so where can I get that one or are you using a different car to code?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

paakwesia said:


> So I downloaded the E-Sys software and have everything for it but I noticed that it does not have the G series as an option to code. Are you guys using a different version if so where can I get that one or are you using a different car to code?


See Psdzdata targets for various series.


----------

